# moving the hvac ducting



## import monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

hey everyone.  i was really happy to find this forum.  hopefully it will be a great help to my girlfriend and i throughout the next year, and we're looking forward to sharing all our lessons learned.

current setup:  our condo has a split system with a heat pump outside and an air handler inside.  the ducting and air handler are built into a drop ceiling in our unit and it's a real eyesore.  the common practice is to move the unit and ducting into the attic space.  

my question:  could i rip out the old ducting and install new ducting in the attic space?  i'm a pretty handy guy (engineer by trade), and we're both on a pretty tight budget.  would an hvac specialist be able to replace our heat pump and air handler, then hook up to my duct work?  am i biting off more than i can chew?

cheers!
-toby


----------

